# Weirj55's Lawn Journal



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

How great, a place to keep my lawn history. My attempts at creating the lawn of my dreams. Here I will log my failures, my successes and share to the lawn forum community. I strive to be better every day at caring for my lawn. Today begins my journey. I love caring for my own lawn. Probably more than caring for my own kids. Having a place to document the journey will be great.

My lawn journey began shortly after my fiance (now wife)and I purchased our home in 2006. At the time the lawn was about 5500 square feet. The home came with a relatively nice walk-behind lawnmower. Growing up I only had ever used a rider or a push mower, so this walk-behind was a godsend. The problem was, I was mostly mowing weeds and violets, not a whole lot of grass.

Year two: RoundUp a tiller and a four-wheeler with a couple of fancy dragging devices (crusher and a level drag) to pull behind it. Not knowing much I seeded with a Scotts bluegrass blend. It worked fine, but I now wish I had more insight/foresight. The blend had a little of everything really. Was about 50% KBG, 25% PRG and some statistical number of Fescue blend. (I am not a fan of fescue and now wish to have a KBG/PRG blended lawn, or a pure PRG lawn) My last mow of the season I lowered the deck down one notch from where I had been mowing. Maybe from 2.5 to 2 inches. I hit the water valve in my front yard. Wrecked the mower. The water valve was fine. New mower shopping brought me to the Ariens mower I still enjoy today. For now.

As the years go on, I developed a love of mowing and striping the lawn. My wife even got me a birthday card that read, "Every year I love you a little Mower"! One of my cherished memories.

Fast forward to 2012, we added a child, somewhere in there added a back patio, had a little reseeding to do after that project. I chose to use a PRG blend and love that grass. That patio was combined with a front parking stall as our home only has a one-car garage. (I don't even have a storage shed, I know what you are thinking, how dedicated a lawn nut is this guy?") 2014 came and so did another child. Shortly thereafter a swingset entered the backyard where previously the grassless grove of two pear trees once stood. The moral of this paragraph, my lawn went from 5500 to about 5000.

Moving along... in 2019 I decided to go low. Upon the advice of other short mowers, "You know how to get a shortly mown lawn? Mow it short." I took my mower all the way down to its lowest setting. It wouldn't move. Seriously, not even on my concrete driveway. The deck actually scrapes on the concrete. Low rider mode was out of the question on the lawn. So I moved it up to the second-lowest notch which equates to cut about 1.18 inches. I LOVE that short lawn look!!!

Today, as my lawn is continuing to wake up I enter my "ALL-IN" phase of lawn care. I have aspirations of acquiring a reel mower in 2020. I have been inspired by many of the lawn care YouTube celebs that also are repped in this group. Ryan Knorr, Ginga, GCI Turf, Connor Ward, Lawn Tips to name a few. While my main business is videography, I am not even sure I want to attempt what those pros do with their vids. I may do some documentation so those that desire to may see how I go from what I have currently to where I... well wherever I go. Is there any interest in seeing that?

Today I applied my first-ever application of Tenacity, used as a PreM. I have plans to do liquid aeration soon followed by a topdressing, leveling project with overseeding. I know spring isn't the best time to do it, but I want to do it now and if it fails, I will do it again in the fall. Wish me luck and check back soon!

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Here are some photos of my yard in its current wake-up stage. The weather looks favorable for warming up this week and should yield a fully awakened lawn before too long.

Here we have the backyard. You can see right where I shoveled a path for the dog this winter.


This is my most difficult growing area, a downhill slope on the north side of the house. Not much sun.


Here you can see the parking pad and my front yard. This area is nearly ready for a reel mower. A few minor leveling spots and I will be ready to acquire a mower that can stripe nicely and go lower than my current 1.18 inch HOC.


Another angle of the north side and it's shady sloping nightmare.


Does anyone else have ideas for growing grass in shady spots? It is pretty well established on the slope, but near the house I get a lot of moss and bare dirt.

Tenacity PreM went down yesterday at an application rate of about .5 ounces per 1000 sq. ft. I plan to liquid aerify next week, water in if necessary, wait about 4 weeks, top dress and sow some PRG.

Who has recommendations on topdressing material? What has worked best for you? Topsoil? Sand? Compost? What kind of blends have you used?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome to TLF!

I've been battling shade for years. If you want kbg, Mazama is the best with Bewitched also having good shade tolerance. You have decent turf in that area, so kbg might work with a scalp and overseed towards the middle of August, for you (PGR, if you have it, too). Otherwise, there are some good shade tolerant TTTF cultivars.

For topdressing, sand is best, if you're looking to level. You can mix it with topsoil, if you have deep depressions to fill or your organic matter is low.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Chris LI Thank you for the input!

I have some leftover kbg from my reno last summer, I will have to check which cultivars it has. I am looking to level. I know I need to add some organic matter. I have a few spots that are going to take inches to modify to the slope I desire. Overall I am fairly level outside of living on a hill and having the slopes between yards. I need to order the dirt but have access to leftover sand from a friend's home expansion project. So... I got that going for me

Thank you again! What an awesome community. I am glad to be a part of it. I already have learned so much and can't wait to learn more.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Yesterday we were expecting some good rain, so I ran the mower over the yard (1.18 HOC). It didn't cut much, but I wanted a fresh cut prior to putting down an application of Simple Lawn Solutions Liquid Soil Loosener. After mowing and before the application I pulled some soil samples to send in for testing. Those are off to the mailbox shortly after posting this.

I have read that many have had good results with similar liquid aeration applications, but this is a new product for me. I applied at the recommended rate of 1 ounce per 1000 sq ft. The rain indeed came. It is always nice to have a good rain to help water those products that need to be watered into the lawn. It saves on me having to water in. Especially when I do not have an irrigation system. It is all hand watering and moving sprinklers for me.

Today's weather is a bit on the cooler side, but the sun is shining and soil temps should hopefully be on the rise. I can see that some of my brown areas are filling in with new green grass. Last week's Tenacity PreM application is also taking care of some of the existing weeds turning them nice and colorless. This is a great side-benefit, considering I didn't intend for that to happen. I did hope it would get some of the existing weeds, but I was unsure it would do much without an added surfactant. There are plenty of places it seems to not have had any effect on right next to other weeds that are dying their rightful death. (get out of my lawn)

Next up, outside of mowing, will likely be about 4 weeks from now when I start my spring leveling. I need to run calculations on how much of each material I will need. I am planning to use a soil/sand mix as I know I am in need of some new organic material in my yard. I will topdress with a ***, PRG mix. I plan to use another application of Tenacity PreM at that time and will put down some starter fertilizer to help kick start the new seeds. Any suggestions for starter fertilizer and application timing?


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I guess I should have checked before digging up my soil samples. The local testing facility is not accepting new samples for testing right now due to COVID-19. That leads me to two questions:

1.) What soils testing facilities have people used in the past?

2.) How long is a soil sample good for before I need to dig new samples?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Waypoint was still accepting samples at the Virginia lab, when I sent them on Saturday 4/4. They received them on 4/6 and e-mailed my report on 4/7. I think your samples will be fine if they're stored in ziploc bags. Mine were in ziploc bags for at least two weeks, and I'm not aware of any issues.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you for pointing me to Waypoint @Chris LI

My samples are on the way and should arrive Monday at their IL facility. I am excited to get the results back and share them with the community! That should help drive my plans for what soil amendments I need to add.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You're welcome! Good luck!


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@weirj55 for the future you may want to try Waypoint's Iowa location as I believe their pricing is cheaper for the same tests. I believe I paid $16.50 for S3M @ the Iowa location.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you @synergy0852 I will look into Iowa. I didn't even think to price compare within the same company. Good to know for future testing.

I did the S1M test. It was $10. Cheaper than my local University of Wisconsin Soil test would have been. I will look at the expanded S3M test for the future. Being my first off-site soil test, I am excited to get the results. I have only done my own testing before this and I am always wary of the accuracy.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I posted in the Weed Identification area, but wanted to post here too. Any help identifying and recommending how to rid of this quickly spreading weed in my yard?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like mousear chickweed. What herbicide have you tried? Weed b gon cco should take care of it (ai triclopyr). It could also be a speedwell.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I put down Tenacity as a PreM while soil temps were around 40F.

@g-man I have used Weed-b-gon CCO in previous years and have some left. I will give these areas a spot treat with that. Acquire some more and give it a 14-day cycle. I hope that will do the trick. If not I may try Tenacity with a surfactant as post-emergent. Thoughts?


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I just got my results back from the soil test that I did through Waypoint. I did the S1M test. I called to see if they could also run the S3M test on my sample and I will post that if/when I get it!





Looks like I have an abundance of Mg. My pH is also a bit alkaline.

Any suggestions on corrections beyond the recommended fertilizer options listed?

Thank you!!!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

As promised here is the S3M test result. Thank you to Waypoint Analytical for doing this and so quickly. I am further prepared for my lawn journey because of this information. At least I think I am.





I purchased some starter fertilizer for an application soon. I want to spray the infestation of weeds I have coming up. I picked up some Ortho Weed B Gon CCO and will be applying tomorrow morning. I will wait a bit (recommendation is one week) before applying the starter fertilizer.

We are expecting some warm days over this coming weekend. Mixed with the recent rain we had and the leftover fertilizer and milo I put down last fall I imagine the grass will take off without much needed fert application.

I mowed and edged today. I always love the way a nicely edged lawn looks. I will try to post some shots of the progress tomorrow!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

g-man said:


> It looks like mousear chickweed. What herbicide have you tried? Weed b gon cco should take care of it (ai triclopyr). It could also be a speedwell.


I sprayed with Weed b gon CCO on 5/1/2020. It is killing a lot of other weeds, but looking to have done no damage to this specific invader. Hopefully, a couple more days will get it?

I need to drop fertilizer down and don't want to be counteracting the weed killing, by feeding them. I think feeding the grass at this point is needed to thicken things up to start blocking this particular weed out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You want to feed the weed too. That makes it absorb more of the herbicide and die.

Today is 03may, so 3 days since application? It is likely going to take some time and a second application. The version you are using of triclopyr is easy to find, but not the strongest.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Mowed again today. The weekend warm-up and last week's rain pushed growth in some areas of the lawn. In a few places, it looks as though the Weed B Gon CCO is challenging the previously posted weed. It has burned the few left-over wild violets to the brink and left some other weeds and weedy grasses out of existence in my lawn. Other places the nuisance weed looks to be continuing strong. I will grab some more of the WBGCCO, but for the future is there something else recommended?

The weather, albeit unseasonably cool, should provide low winds and optimal granular fertilization conditions for me tomorrow. I was going to wait until Wednesday to drop, but conditions call for it sooner. Let's green and thicken this baby up!

I am hoping to topdress with topsoil before Memorial Day. My target is May 18th, to start this project. I am putting down topsoil as I have a few challenging areas that need some organic material added. In the future, I do have plans to use sand or sand/soil mix.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok let's discuss wbg cco. It has triclopyr amine. Amine are slower and have a harder time to get inside the plants. In spring/fall is better to use triclopyr ester since it can get in faster. But, esters are more risky. In summer/warm temps, they can become a vapor and move to other plants (bye bye shrubs/flowers). They can cause injury to your grass too. If you want to read some more, here is the first google article. I know The grassfactor did a YT video about it in the past too.

If you want an ester, check the big box stores for a product called Brush killer. You can also go to tractor supply and I think they sell it. Do my own and other online retails have multiple options to pick from. Get a surfactant too.

But in my opinion for 5k lawn, the wbg cco concentrate with work just fine if you are patience.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Today I dropped 15 lbs. of 24-25-4, as recommended by my soil test, on my 5,032 sq ft lawn. I am hoping for some cooperative weather to help water that in over the next few days. There is a slight chance of rain. We'll see. I may need to drag out the hose and sprinkler/hand water.

I will stick with the WBG CCO for now. Thank you @g-man for the info. If this weed continues to be as much a problem as it is right now, I will be looking for something stronger to get after it. I do appreciate the shepherding you are doing here!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Can this Spring be any milder? It has been cold and dry to this point, so things are moving very slowly. I had to water in the fertilizer earlier this week. Temps have been almost 20 degrees below average daily.

The lawn is starting to take shape and fill in. You can see I have a bit of yellowing from my weed control products. Here are a few pics of the front and side yards:







1.18-inch height-of-cut. Dirty sidewalk, might need to get the power washer on that. You can see remnants of my attempts at sidewalk art. Hopscotch was always a hit!

I am a little over a week from wanting to start my spring topdressing/lawn leveling project.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

^^ those edges are crisp


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

The lawn is getting there. I am about 4 days between mows right now and have been double cutting the front lawn. The weather here should be great for growth over the next few days/weeks. Rain followed by warmth!

Thank you @uts I take my edges seriously. I tend to do them about every third or fourth mow.

The weeds are still prominent, but I have seen some decline as the lawn thickens up. Another round of WBG CCO should hopefully finish them off!

I still have plans to do some topdressing and overseeding this spring. Potentially starting that project at the beginning of next week. I have a PRG/KBG mix in my possession from my reno last fall. Do I try to overseed with that or do I get a PRG blend? Any recommendations would be appreciated. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh the difference warm days, rain and sun light do for a lawn!

Edged and mowed today. Was a great day too do so. Had to stop midway through to patch up my 7 year olds knee. Nasty bike fall. Kids.

Here are some before and after shots from today's efforts:













Mowing frequency going up! I love it!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Two straight days of rain and the lawn was in need of a trim! Finally was able to get to it. Getting thick in some spots. Looks like it needs some iron feeding in other spots. Thinking of ordering some Ferromec AC. Has anyone used this product, results, recommendation? I want to avoid a product that will put more Mg into the lawn, as my numbers are already astronomical.


----------



## Cedymac (Mar 24, 2019)

Was thinking about purchasing some from Ewing's today but I didn't know anything about it. But it looks good I think I may go get it tomorrow after reading what I read today


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Cedymac Did you end up getting some Ferromec AC? I would love to hear about your experience with it. I think I will be ordering some soon.

I did another app of WBG CCO today. We will see. I bought enough to make one more pass with it in a couple weeks if needed.

We are expecting more rain tomorrow after nearly 7 inches over two days earlier this week. Hopefully just a little sprinkle and preferably after sundown! WBG says not to mow for 2 days after app - so Sunday night mow it is! The lawn will certainly need it by then.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Another day another mow. The lawn is really looking healthy and lush overall. I have that nuisance weed yet. The WBG CCO doesn't really seem to touch it. I'll give this a few more days to hopefully see some more results. In the past I had major issues with wild violets. This year I have seen about 10 of those in the yard, which I promptly have dug out or sprayed. So I know the WBG CCO works on that.

I have been watching vids and reading up on the Allett Liberty 43 - man, I really want one of those! Maybe someday. I have been scouring FB marketplace, Craigslist and eBay for local deals on used reel mowers. Are there any other places I should know about for picking up a reel mower?


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah, no luck with the WBG CCO touching that weed from earlier. It now has little, tiny really, purple flowers. I will try to get a pic tomorrow in the daylight. Tenacity coming out next week to see if it will rectify this nuisance.

Edged and mowed. The lawn is growing mad right now. Mowing every other day and still probably breaking the 1/3 rule. Maybe I should invest in some PGR. I plan to scarify tomorrow or the next day. That may help slow it down and even, from what I am reading, help relieve some of the weed issues I am having. My fear is that it will only allow more of the weed to flourish. Spreading the seed or thinning out the grass to allow for more areas to be infested.

I will give it a try and if it doesn't do anything or makes things worse, I can always start over again in fall.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Alright - here are some photos from the morning after my last lawn trim and that pesky pesky weed. Some sort of ground ivy I believe. Whatever it is, it seems to be resistant to WBG CCO (boooo!) Tenacity app coming. I also read that scarifying may pull the weed out, that is why I previously mentioned it. I also have seen posts on not raking weeds like this out of the lawn for fear of spreading seeds. Well... like I said earlier, if I screw it up I can do a reno in fall. Enjoy your lawns!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like corn speedwell


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

weirj55 said:


> Two straight days of rain and the lawn was in need of a trim! Finally was able to get to it. Getting thick in some spots. Looks like it needs some iron feeding in other spots. Thinking of ordering some Ferromec AC. Has anyone used this product, results, recommendation? I want to avoid a product that will put more Mg into the lawn, as my numbers are already astronomical.


I have used Ferromec AC for 2 seasons now with very good results. Takes about 2 days to show up, and wow, dark green all the way down to the soil. I try and stay between 4-6 oz/1000, that seems to be the sweet spot for Cool season turf. I typically combine with my PGR app to help with bronzing.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> That looks like corn speedwell


Here's a link from PSU with postemergent herbicides for the corn speedwell. It looks like you need a product with more than just Triclopyr alone. Most of the products listed have combos that have commonly available AIs: 2,4D, Dicamba, MCPA, etc. Maybe tank mix regular WBG with CCO (of course, check labels first).

https://extension.psu.edu/lawn-and-turfgrass-weeds-corn-speedwell


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I scarified today. My hope is that with the combo of herbicide, scarifying and a good N app the weed will die out, lawn will thicken and help choke out any regrowth of the weed.

I have been looking up which herbicide to use. Thank you for the info @Chris LI A few options and I love the bolded products for those that mention "Corn Speedwell" - it makes researching a whole lot easier.

I am also going to acquire some Ferromec AC as I like the combination of ingredients for my soil. All this rain we have had is making the grass hungry for some Iron. Now I just need to find it in stock somewhere.

It is amazing how much material came out of my lawn with a double pass of the scarifier. I filled the bagger 6 times with my finish cut. Also, I love how flat the finish cut is after standing those fallen blades upright with the scarifying.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

No problemo. Good luck battling weeds. I'm in a similar boat.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I thought the scarifying would have slowed the growth a little, but mowed again today(2 days apart) and was taking plenty of the top. Standing the grass up with the scarifier made the grass grow more uniformly. I do like the way that looks and cuts. I do not like the way the lines from the vertical cutting blades look, but it will go away soon enough.

I am hoping DoMyOwn gets Ferromec AC in soon. There is a little brown cast from a few things. I think cutting the seed heads is tough and is causing some tearing (need to sharpen the blades?)most of the lawn is very clean cut and I know the lawn is hungry for some iron. I've stated that earlier. A little N app with iron and sulfur is just what this lawn needs right now.

I am seriously considering putting in an order for an Allett Liberty 43. Not having a dealer nearby is my hold up. Shipping one of these bad boys is not cheap and I fear what servicing it may cost me. (I would hope it would not need much servicing outside of reel sharpening or bed knife replacement) If anyone has any insight on Allett in the US, I would love to learn about your experience. I have also considered a Swardman, but the cost is higher and again no dealer near me. They both seem like great machines. I think the Swardman is likely a bit more refined. I think the Allett having a smaller width would benefit my specific mowing conditions. I would really like to go electric/battery operated. Oh, decisions!

It looks like a Tuesday mow this week with edging! See you then.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Tuesday mow it was and boy did it get hot. Glad the kids wanted to play in the sprinkler. The lawn needed a break from our historic record for June 2nd of 94F.

The lawn is thickening up and some places where the corn speedwell was an issue I no longer see any of the nuisance. It is still prevalent around the yard, but I will take the slow peel back.

Edge and mow coming soon, maybe tomorrow with all the rain we had tonight. Probably push it until Thursday morning. Every day I am a little bit closer to ordering that reel mower. Dream big, right?


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

The 36-hour mow. Well, when the temps are hot, the rain comes in droves and you want to keep to the 1/3 rule while maintaining a short HOC, you mow. Edged the lawn tonight too. The lawn is still standing upright nicely after last weeks scarifying. It looks so nice when most of the blades are cut off evenly. Another reason I desire a reel mower. I do not like the tire tracks. Here is how my yard is looking after tonight's clipping:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That IS a nice tight edge on the front! That sets it off nicely. I pride myself self on my edges, but I've been slacking lately. I'm bit by the powered reel mower bug like you, but it's not in the cards for me, yet. I've been using a vintage push reel mower in the meantime and using the rotary when it gets overgrown.

If you don't have the opportunity to buy a reel mower this year, maybe pick up a striping kit for your rotary. I have a Toro striping kit for mine and love it. Others on TLF love the Big Leagues/Checkmate kit.

I think you will like the spray iron, when it comes in.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Ferromec AC is on its way. Should be able to spoon-feed the lawn through the summer. The rain followed by sun and heat has made the grass grow like mad lately. I am mowing every 48 hours. I could be mowing every day right now. Maybe I should consider some PGR? I don't mind mowing often, but the Mrs. may be getting a little crooked about it...

I am planning to use my backpack sprayer to apply the Ferromec AC as I cannot get my Ortho hose-end sprayer to work right. I am getting reverse water flow into the container. I need to take a closer look at it to see if I can see why that might be happening. I have contacted Ortho as I may have a bum one. We'll see...

Another day another mow. I need to get my rotary blade sharpened and I need to bag again. The is still quite a bit of dead grass/thatch floating around from my scarify.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Its Sunday morning. (Well, it was Sunday morning, as I write it is night). I hear a vehicle pull up. Dog is sounding her normal security breach bark. It is FedEx. Delivery of my Ferromec AC Liquid Iron. On a Sunday? First for Sunday delivery for me. I'm stoked though, as I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow or the next.

After a couple of days with cooler temps, the lawn was actually not quite in need of a trim, but I did it anyway. Then broke out the 4-gallon backpack sprayer, mixed up some liquid iron solution, and threw down. I should really look at a battery sprayer as pumping that thing is not getting any easier.

I took some pictures just prior to spraying for a little before and after comparison. I applied at the low end of the recommended rate for my lawn. I will have to feel out when the next application will be, but it seems common that people use this about three to five times per year.

I need to find something that has some potash to get my numbers to the recommendations from my soil test. I could use something with about a 15-0-6. I have not yet begun a search, but if anyone knows a product - I'm all ears!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I'll throw a few of K suggestions to you:

1. You can arrive at your K number using multiple apps with different combinations. 
2. That being said, Espoma Lawn Food 15-0-5 would be my first suggested product. It is a hybrid product that I first used at home and now buy pallets of at work. It is mostly pasturized poultry manure, which is a good slow release organic. It has a little AS which will give a quick pop, and some methylene urea, for slow release synthetic N (which also releases well in cooler weather). I believe it has 1% iron for a little extra kick. At bag rate, it should deliver 0.6 lbs N/K. It comes in two sizes; 20 lb and 40 lb bags, so look for the larger bag for a better price. I used to use it a lot, until I started to experiment. I still have a little in my stash if I need it. :mrgreen:
3. One combo - a Milo drop (6-4-0) with another K product or of your choosing (XGRN 8-1-8, liquid 0-0-25 from various companies, liquid 15-0-15 from various companies (I have some from SLS). Milo at bag rate delivers about 0.77 lbs N per K. There are endless combos if you play with the numbers. 
4. Another possibility is Purely Organic Products 10-0-2. Another organic product that I have had good results with (and bought pallets at work) 10-0-2 is in the ballpark of 15-0-6, if you look at the ratios. If you multiply by 1.5...15-0-3. At bag rate, it delivers 0.5 lbs N, if I remember correctly. 
5. Remember to calculate what the bag rate delivers for each product.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I like the way the Ferromec AC Liquid Iron is working. Or has worked. Here are a few photos showing the progress. 
Pre-Application (June 7th):



A Few Days Later (June 12):


Now (June 21st):





I am very pleased with the even growth and deep color. We have had rain, then extreme heat for 6 days straight and back to rain again the last couple days. Prior to the application, I could see the blades with a bit of yellowing. Now the whole blade is green and darker than prior to application.

Of course, the rain is creating some pop-up mushroom activity. I am going to look into that next. Always something new to learn on this journey. Also, I will be acquiring some granular fertilizer that will help meet the recommended needs of my lawn. I plan to alternate that with my liquid iron feedings. Both are a 15 N product and concern for burning is not listed on either product.

My preM is definitely wearing off. So I am planning to put another Tenacity layer down. I have some reno plans kicking around in my head for the back and side yards and some overseeding leveling projects ongoing in the front. Gotta get that lawn reel roller ready!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Suprise Aeration!

Back in April I had contacted a local lawn care service about pulling aeration cores in my lawn. He stated he would be in touch when he was going to be out doing it, but that it would likely be in early June. Back then I was hoping he would do it early May and I was going to follow it up with topdressing and overseeding.

That didn't happen, but I was okay with that. With a soil test and some soil remediation already happening the lawn was looking great and I had forgotten about the aeration. Until yesterday...

Amid intermittent rain, my kids shouted out, "Dad there is somebody riding on your lawn!" Yes, I've trained my kids well for them to know it is "my lawn". There he was pulling cores. I was happy I hadn't yet mowed lawn as it was in my day's plan. 
After he finished coring, I got out my SunJoe, switched to the dethatching cylinder, and broke up the cores in two directions. I kept the height setting as high as I could while still getting the cores. I didn't need too much dethatching as I had scarified just three weeks ago.

A double-cut to pick up the remaining debris, then a late afternoon Ferromec AC Liquid Iron (spoon feeding) and Tenacity application (I'm starting to see some broadleaf weeds). 16,671 steps in one afternoon. I was not expecting that kind of work out, but I was glad to put in the time. I hope the results will match the input level!

In my proudest moment of the week. Ala @wardconnor I had my first looky loo! Earlier in the week a woman stopped by to ask me how I get my lawn so nice. It was a nice thing to have happen, but I am nowhere near some of the lawns I have seen posted here. I am on my way.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I was looking over my lawn care spreadsheet tonight. Today marks my 25th mow of the season!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

27 mows now!

We are expecting and extreme heatwave for the next week+. Planning to do a heavy watering in the morning and feel my way along for the next bit. Anyone have recommendations or tips for getting through a hot, humid spell, with not much rain forecasted?

I don't have an irrigation system, but I am very excited to use a few gadgets (new sprinklers) that I picked up at Walmart on clearance this past week. $0.50 for a little one for the kids to run through and $1.50 for an 82' radius impact sprinkler. May go back and get more and some more footage of hose - create a little above-ground, portable system!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice finds on the DIY sprinkler parts. I did the same thing at various cheapo stores to get cheap parts about 15 years ago to build my DIY system. I would clean them out of the spike base sprinklers. They tend to break over time and need to be replaced. You can virtually attach any head (pop up, gear drive, MP rotor, etc.) with 1/2" plastic irrigation nipple or 1/2" to 3/4" adapter nipple. Teflon tape goes a long way to get things apart and to make slight adjustments by turning the whole head without leaking, or having to play with a screwdriver or key for gear drives. A cheap, large diameter 3/4" hose will provide a lot more flow for larger areas or more heads. Also, the Gilmour "Full Flow" Y valves don't restrict flow, and are good to place before each head, to act as a shut off/bypass to dial in pressure, so you don't lose too much pressure down the line. It also comes in handy to adjust them, if you want the rest of the heads to be running and isolate one of them, or if one breaks and you don't want to lose the rest of the heads on the line, until you can make the repair.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

It's been awhile since I posted. Been busy with work and even had to break the 1/3 rule (gasp). All better now and things are settling back in. My application of Tenacity back about 3 and a half weeks was working, but since then crab grass has peaked through. It isn't near as bad as I have had it in the past, but I sprayed some Weed B Gon for it last week. Will need to make another application I'm sure.

I am getting into renovation planning mode. I want to Gly the back and side yards and do a leveling topsoil layer on the whole yard, then reseed/overseed the whole yard. I've been approved for reel mower acquisition by the Mrs. (bless her soul!) I am still debating between the Allett Liberty 43 and the Swardman Electra. I like things about both. I actually found a Greenworks battery charger on clearance at Walmart - so I picked it up. So the Allett is leading my inner debate right now. I wonder how long it will take to actually receive the machine once I order it? It seems the residential reel mower market has taken Swardman and Allett by surprise.

Does anyone have any other reel mowers I should be considering adding to my list? I am planning to cut right around 1". I cut at 1.18 inches right now with my rotary. I do like the thought of the battery operated machine. Both for the green aspect and the quietness.

My brother-in-law purchased an Ego battery mower. Nice machine, but I don't think I would be happy with that device on my own lawn. Maybe I will have him bring it up and test it out sometime.

Mow 33 of the year was yesterday - mow 34 will happen tomorrow morning!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are planning gly and top soil, you are running out of time for WI 2020.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

g-man said:


> If you are planning gly and top soil, you are running out of time for WI 2020.


Late August is my planned timeline. Average temps typically won't hit ideal growing temps until mid September here. It's too hot here now to expect much success. 90 tomorrow and hotter Sunday. Mid to upper 80s most of next week predicted.

Unless you have some insight that I haven't thought of? My research has me believing that is the right timeline.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Ran some single doubles in the front and back today. Lawn is looking pretty nice I think.

Went to power wash my front sidewalk... Pressure washer may be toast. Didn't want to work. I have put it through it's paces, probably time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@weirj55 I seeded kbg in the first week of August in Indy (5hr south from you). It was early with mid August being more close to ideal for Indy. Pete1313 in Rockford, IL also used the first week of August. The extra weeks allow the grass to spread more before winter.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

g-man said:


> @weirj55 I seeded kbg in the first week of August in Indy (5hr south from you). It was early with mid August being more close to ideal for Indy. Pete1313 in Rockford, IL also used the first week of August. The extra weeks allow the grass to spread more before winter.


I did KBG/PRG blend last year for my front renovation on the Sunday/Monday of Labor Day weekend. Came in nicely before things cooled off extremely early and we had snow Oct. 30th. Lawn looks great in that area. I was going to start about two weeks earlier this year, mostly because I can with Covid-19 happening. Not going anywhere really and can order everything online or local vendors.

I appreciate the insight. I was even afraid of starting as early as I planned with the extreme temps we have been having this summer. Rarely do we have days in the 90s. This year we've had 15+ days up there.

What was your regiment? I am planning, gly, heavy scarify, topdress, seed, starter fert, water. Two weeks in I am planning Tenacity. I thought about getting the starter Fert with Mesotrione, but I already have Tenacity may as well use it. That is for the back.

The front will get a light topdress and over seed. It is reel ready at this point, but I want to correct a few small areas. The back needs more work, and the grass back there is an ugly blend. Some Rye, Fescue, wild field grasses and some KBG. I am considering doing perennial rye, but KBG is best suited for my climate.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I did it!!! Ordered the Allett Liberty 43!!!

Soon I will be a "reel" mower. I am beyond excited. In emailing with the Allett rep, I should receive the machine sometime in August. So long as the shipment isn't held up in customs. I ordered directly through the Allett.us website. This was the least expensive place to order that I could find. I asked for quotes from other "dealers" and was as much as $800 more expensive than it was directly through the Allett website for the machine only.

I did not order the battery or charger. I will be ordering the battery through Amazon. I am thinking about going with the larger capacity 6ah battery, versus the 4ah battery the machine is typically sold with. The 4ah battery is likely enough to mow my lawn once. The 6ah should get me one and a half or more. I am hoping I can do it twice, but we will see. I will keep you posted.

I will eventually get a second battery. It will be on my X-mas list.  I need a new string trimmer anyway and would like to get a landscape rotary scissors. Typically packaging a battery and equipment together is cheaper than buying separately, so that is my logic in waiting to get the second battery.

I picked up a charger in the clearance section at Walmart last month. 10 bucks? I think. It was a steal and help sway my mind further to the Allett vs. the Swardman. I think the Swardman is a fantastic machine, but I was drawn more to the Allett.

In another note, yesterday was my 39th mow of the year. Did a little scarifying to the North side yard. It gets matted down from the slope and the mower wheels. Looks sooooo much better after I do that. I don't know why I don't do it more often. It lifts the grass up and gets the dead material out of the way. Actually, I plan to get the SunJoe out a whole lot more after watching a video about it last week. My plan is to rotate sections with the SunJoe nearly every time I mow. That will help keep the workload down. I can mow, scarify or dethatch a section, then go over it again to clean it up. Why haven't I done this all along???

I am always excited to mow, but this is another whole level, maybe two. Can't wait!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Congrats on the Allett purchase! I look forward to seeing photos of it and what results you obtain with it.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Now that I have ordered the Allett, I am second guessing the back and side yard reno. I kind of want to see how it handles the reel. So, instead I have been thinking about digging out the fescue clumps, cutting it low, heavy scarify, top dress, level and over seed. There are a lot of thinner spots in the back that I think need the new soil added.

So... That's what I was thinking about as I was starting up the charcoal briquettes with the oncoming storm while staring at the back layout.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Reality check. The Allett won't be here as soon as anticipated. I just missed this shipment and mine will be on the next slow boat from the U.K. Looking like I may get to mow in October with it. That said, I will need to reno/overseed without it. I was hoping to cut the lawn low with the reel before scarifying, dethatching, top dressing and seeding. The rotary will just have to do!

I have been using my SunJoe dethatcher every other mow, rotating sections (N, E, S, W). I am planning to continue this practice going forward. At least until I see how the lawn responds to the reel. With the rotary mower, the dethatch cartridge in the SunJoe really makes the blades stand up nicely for a great even mow. It always looks so nice after. I've been reading that a lot of English lawns use this technique of scarifying often to keep weeds from taking hold and to help expose the soil for better breathing. To this point it definitely seems to be working.

I do have some crabgrass, but that was to be expected as I don't have a preM down currently with the reno/overseed plans. I will be using some Tenacity tomorrow or the next day. I did not have any surfactant and that is arriving tomorrow morning. After using the dethatcher in the crabgrass heavier backyard I did notice that it pulled up a lot of the crabgrass. A couple days later and there is still noticeably less crabby grass.

Next week I am getting my first load of topsoil. I have a few places in the backyard I need to level out heavier than others. My plan is to get those heavier areas taken care of first, then heavy scar/dethatch, topdress the whole yard, seed and water. The weather looks great for next week, low 80s predicted and no major storms... that will change as soon as I have seed down!!! Ha.

43rd mow of the year yesterday!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Did a little prep work today for the overseed project I will be doing this week. Dethatching the whole yard. I have been dethatching a section every other time I mow and the front was the longest between dethatching (2 weeks) and look how much I got out of the lawn. It is unbelievable!!!



The front produced about 40 gallons of thatch itself. I ended up with two 30 gallon bags, my 40 gallon waste can and the bagger full... ran that to the local refuse/recycling center and had a small pass to make yet. I would guess close to 120 gallons of refuse, compacted in all those containers.

The first batch of soil I receive this week will be used to level out some areas of the yard that are wonky! Later on this week I am planning to scarify, verticut, whatever you wish to call it, mowed short, then the whole lawn will be topdressed and seeded. Water three times a day for 10 minutes per section. 4 weeks from now I should have a newly rejuvenated lawn. Just in time to mature a few weeks and get ready for my first reel mow!

44 mows!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Well, did some leveling and topdressed most of the yard. Unfortunately the "Screened Soil" must have used a very large screen. There are a lot of small stones. I am disappointed and frustrated. At first we thought the guy picked up some of the gravel under the pile of soil, but the third load was just as bad as the second and that load came from the middle of the pile. The first load was ok, but still had too many stones for my liking. Next year I am going with sand leveling and using some of that USGA rated sand. I did about half of my yard before becoming to disgusted with the stones. I guess I will be picking stones out by hand.

It will be an experiment to see if my seed will take, in the non-top dressed section of the lawn. The reason I wanted to add soil, was I have very hard and compacted soil that is high in Magnesium. I was hoping to amend that, somewhat, with some new topsoil, while giving my KBG someplace to germinate. I certainly didn't need to add gravel to the mix.

I went with SuperSeedStore.com *** Blend SS1100. It went down today and got its first watering this evening. Here's to a few weeks of multiple waterings per day. Not having a sprinkler system makes it a bit of a chore to keeps those little seeds moist and happy. My three above ground sprinklers and a few hand-watered spots will just have to do. Three or four times per day. I have to move the sprinklers three times to cover the majority of the lawn. So basically I will be outside most of the day. Fine by me!

In prep, I mowed, scaryfied (I had just dethatched 3 days prior and got a lot of material out, I was stunned - see trailer of thatch I removed, by how much I got out) mowed again. Then I started hauling dirt to fix some of the larger suspect areas. I am happy with how those areas turned out. I half thought about doing the whole yard with an inch of topsoil. It looks so nice slightly compacted and level. Which brings me back to sand leveling in the future!!!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

You know that feeling when you are pretty sure you have ruined your lawn and wasted hundreds of dollars and all that time... Yeah I have it right now. Two days in and I am regretting this lawn project.

So. Many. Stones.

I am thinking about rototilling the whole yard and starting from scratch.

How am I gonna get all these stones out so I don't damage my reel mower? Or fling them around and take out the neighbor kid from my rotary?

I am hoping that as the ground softens up I will be able to roll them into the existing ground. I have been picking man of them up. I have considered taking them back to the supplier, weighing the stones and asking for a refund.

My brother just redid a huge section of lawn and did not have nearly the amount of aggregate as I have. That is why I went with this supplier. Disappointed to say the least.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pictures?


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Pictures:
First one is from the first batch. Rest from second and third loads.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That sucks, but it is not horrible. The reel will be fine.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

They'll sink in over time. I wouldn't fret too much as stones and pebbles are heavier than the soil that they're on top of. Eventually they'll make their way into the soil and you won't even remember they were there.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

^+1
Once the lawn matures, whatever hasn't been buried will come up when you dethatch. Then, use the highest suction blade on your rotary, or rake/blow them into a pile, to pick them up.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks @g-man. I hope so! There were so many balled up topsoil chunks and the stones were mostly covered with dirt, so I didn't notice it as much when putting it down. I started seeing them while spreading and really saw them when I started watering. When the dirt washed off the dirt covered stones.

I will keep plucking them up, but I am also planning to fill the roller a little more and run it over the lawn before the seeds are germinating. Hoping to push the stones into the ground. Frustrating.

Thanks @OnTheLawn and @Chris LI - it helps to have this vast knowledge amongst this group. I will certainly remember not to get my soil without checking the load first! Although my next level project I am still planning on sand.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

The waiting game...

Suffeciently watering, keeping the soil moist. Day 5, hoping I will see some sprouts in the next few days. Starter Fert going down soon. I wanted to keep the existing grass at bay to give the seeds a chance. I did roll again to get the stones pushed down. It seems to have worked a bit. Other places I will have to wait or pick.

Pics are from the end of day 4:



This is my prediction for the earliest growth. This gets a lot of sun - too bad the neighbor dog doesn't understand to stay off my leveling project - ran it over with a light roller this morning.


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks good. People with inground irrigation don't know how easy they have it! I'm day 9, and like you become a slave to the water. Yours looks great, tons of germination popping up.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

@DAM Lawn That isn't germination, that is existing grass. I topdressed and overseeded. Trying to get the lawn level for my reel mower. A few spots are total reno's, but most of the yard is the prior. Sometimes throwing down PRG for overseeding seems so much easier than trying to get KBG to grow, but with time I know this will work!

Slave to the water is exactly how I feel. Though today we had overnight rain and a nice gentle shower this morning for an hour. So no water for awhile and even more thankful that I had zero wash out. Maybe will have to give it a quick go tonight!

Wondering when I should mow the existing lawn to give the seeds their best chance? I usually cut at 1.18 inches and was thinking of raising it up to 2 inches for this reno. At least until the seedlings are ready to be short mown. Some spots in the lawn are starting to look as though they need trimming. Do I wait a bit, or get them out of the way now, before germination happens?


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Noticed my first germination last night. Much more this morning. And even more this afternoon. Still difficult to see in pictures. That KBG is so tiny when it sprouts out through the ground. A couple of blades are near an inch tall.

We have had copious amounts of rain the last three days. Sunny afternoon today and the seed is taking off in the reno areas. Hard to see in the overseed areas.

Do I mow yet in the overseed area? It has been a week and a half since the last trim. All this water is greening things up and growth is rapid. I think I will likely mow the overseeded area soon. It is probably blocking sunlight for the potential new seedlings.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I have grass babies!!!

8 days after I had a few. 9 days in we have more, many many more. Check it out:





Keep growing my littles. I want to cut you with a my reel mower in October! Hopefully I have it by then.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Reno/overseed update:

I'm 16 days in on my KBG seeding. Starter fert went down 8 days ago. Tenacity went down 4 days ago. I am starting to see the bleaching from the meso.

I had raised the hoc for the overseed areas, but I dropped it back down today. I want to keep the grass trained for when the Allett Liberty 43 shows up.

Still watering regularly. Doing two longer sessions now that the seed has a week plus of sprouts. Pics from last night of the current growth and of today's after mow.





That KBG is painfully slow to get going isn't it?

Today's mow:






One of my slow to fill in areas. May need to drop some more seed in a few similar spots.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I received word that my Allett Liberty 43 is on its way to the States! I can imagine it slowly wading across the Atlantic Ocean, nestled in a box, resting on a pallete inside a lowly shipping container. One of hundreds of shipping containers aboard the giant vessel. Please let mine arrive safely and swiftly!

Anyway, whilst I continue to dream of my mowers journey, the lawn is really starting to take shape since my reno/leveling project. The front is nearly begging to be reel mowed. Looking very nice. I have a few spots that I put some seed down this week. I did a manual core aeration, threw down some seed and topped the areas off with a blend of mulched grass and soil. (I cleaned my mower deck that had been clogging up with material from mowing wet/muddy lawn and used that blended with some bagged topsoil.)

The backyard is taking shape much more slowly. The complete reno areas have spotty coverage with the KBG. Not nearly what I thought I would have 5 weeks into this project, but it is there and thickening up everyday. I lightly raked and added some more KBG along with PRG. I should see germination of that PRG any day now. My biggest concern in the backyard is where I topdressed and leveled. I have so many spots where no germination is happening. I think I am going to have to rely on the KBG spreading into those areas. I scarified that area and threw seed down. It is half my backyard, probably 1500 sq ft. I used the same KBG/PRG blend. I also sprayed a Root Hume product, with Humic Acid and Folic Acid. Two reason for doing so, try to lower the pH and it is supposed to help with seed germination/root growth. New seed also mean I am back to watering and waiting!

My next fertilizer application will happen Sat. Most of the lawn getting a 32-0-10, while the newly seeded area will get another go of Starter Fert. Sometime after that I have Milo to put down and plans for another round of the Ferromec AC Liquid Iron.

Pics after my next mow! I have to take some for posterity. Knowing my reel is coming soon, I want to remember the good times with the rotary. I know I will still use it time to time, but hopeful it will mostly become a project mower or glorified vacuum.

Last - I've watched and read quite a few, but does anyone have any really beneficial "must see/read" items for intro to reel mowing? Send my way!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Pictures after today's mow. The full reno areas are disappointing at best. I've overseeded these sections again a week ago today. Lightly raking in. Soil has plenty of moisture. Between watering and rain fall there has been no way the seed dried out. The topdressed and overseeded section of the backyard is not looking great. I'm not seeing any new germination and lots of blank spots. The existing KBG is starting to spread to fill those areas, but I have to say I'm disappointed with the lack of new growth. 37 days since first seed down. 7 since the second seed throw down. I did a scarify to give me some channels for the seed, lightly raked in seed, rolled, fed and watered. I'm convinced my soil is bad. To compacted and high in magnesium. Per my soil test.

The front and side yards are looking better. Front is the best it has looked, short a small spot where I did a heavy leveling.

On to the pics:


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

It is amazing what a bit of nitrogen does for the lawn. Along with cooler temps and just the right amount of rain. Loving the color right now!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

^+1 on the color, and the edges look great as always!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I received my shipping information today! The Allett Liberty 43 is scheduled to arrive on Monday, October 12. We will see!

Now, to figure out which direction I want to run stripes the first mow. I've been thinking of double doubles. Do I go diagnol or parallel/perpendicular to the house/sidewalk? Oh, the decisions.

Mostly, I am just glad I will get to use the reel mower before the snow flies here. I hope for a good month, month and a half if I am lucky!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Picture of my front lawn on what is likely the penultimate mow before the reel arrives. Delivery setup for Tuesday!!!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Today is the day! The Allett Liberty 43 has arrived.



When the truck pulled up, I was stoked. I actually screamed to my wife,"it's here, it's here!"

After small amount of setup, attaching the handle and snapping some cable ties in place, I was ready to operate a reel mower for the first time in my life. How cool! The Mrs. was there to document for posterity. Awfully nice of her.

I had one hiccup. After a few passes the machine started, but shortly after engaging the drive the whole machine would stop. Turned out to be operator error. I did not place the battery into the bay far enough. Duh...

The other issue today was wind. Lots of heavy wind. Being fall in Wisconsin there are leaves blowing everywhere. I wished for a calm sunny day, but I am still excited to share my first attempts. The 6.0AH battery was a good idea. I triple cut the front and did double doubles in the back. I made it nearly through my whole 5032 sq ft. Normal mowing that battery should be enough. I still plan to aquire a second battery, along with a rotary scissors and a greenworks string trimmer to mount it on.

So here is my first day results:


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Day two mow, because who can resist the opportunity to use this fun, striping machine. Did some diagonal diamonds today in the front. Busy day and that was all the time I had.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

I might be addicted. Mower received on Tuesday. Ran the battery out twice. Same Wednesday. Mowed the whole yard once Thursday. Friday just the front, triple cut. Today I've done the back with double wide stripes. Here's the pic:



Loving this mower!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Had a satisfying Halloween mow, edged too. I think it's was the best mow since the first one with the Allett Liberty 43. Maybe the lawn is getting used to being reel mown or I am getting the hang of it better.

The weather here looks to be favorable this week. Planning a little Feromec AC for my final N of the year. It seems late for it, but with temps daily near 60 or higher, this should help push some nutrients and keep it green for a while before winter sets in.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah, so... I mowed today. In Wisconsin. The day after Thanksgiving. It was satisfying.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

One of the reasons I like to keep my edges straight throughout the year is to ease the next time I edge. Every time I edge my lawn, I think about how much nicer it is to have clean edges when this crap happens: 




Two days ago, I was tempted to mow. It was warm (55F) and sunny. The lawn didn't need mowing so I went golfing instead. Fast Forward to 3-4 inches of this white stuff. Winter arrived in a hurry. We will see you again soon lawn! Hopefully.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Cleaned the carpets this week and on my finishing pass today, with the regular vac, got a little striping in!

I also had one of my lawn photos, from this past summer, featured recently on Simple Lawn Solutions Instagram:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKjfAOKLwPJ/

That was pretty cool and I gained a few followers. I am going to sit down and plan out my goals for 2021 and start sourcing my products for the year. Hope everyone is having a safe year so far!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyone looking to acquire an Allett mower and looking for a $100 discount? Here is my personal code for Allett USA: JonathanW2761

Let me know if you are ordering so I can let Roland Hall know you are interested. [email protected] or +1 (803) 226 5036

I love my Allett and think you would love one too. My only regret in ordering my Allett Liberty 43 is that I waited so long to do so!


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

what has been happening in 2021? i'm in central wisconsin, doing a kbg reno this fall. Really crossing my fingers that Allet comes out with a battery powered kensington 20"......might be waiting a while.


----------

